# thump sound from drivers side tire, help!



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey there everyone, 


Here is what’s going on and the stats on my car as well also 94 Gxe almost 90,000 miles now, automatic

The car has been doing this since around 81,000 miles now but has just started to get worse; I have chased it down and figured out (wasn’t hard) sounds coming from the driver’s side front wheel (not cv joint or strut either)

When the car is being driven and you hit bumps the car makes a bump (ka dunk dunk dunk sound) from the left front wheel…. Here lately it has started doing a small thump sound when you hit the breaks or release them to take off from that same side of the car and same wheel, the brake parts are fine, checked them all out. I am pretty sure it’s a bushing that’s maybe went bad someplace down their “any typical common fail bushings on these to check before the others?” 

It also seems that Torque steer has became a lot more than what there used to be as well also, why I am looking towards a failing or missing or really bad bushing some place.

I know its nothing major major wrong as when I got my tired done two weeks ago they would have said something “they always tell you the smallest things like oh the cv boot is getting thin LOL or there is a small tear in the boot its going to go bad next week change it now or else…” we all know how they always point out everything it seems

Thanks for any help with this

Donnie


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

DonaldHays said:


> Hey there everyone,
> 
> 
> Here is what’s going on and the stats on my car as well also 94 Gxe almost 90,000 miles now, automatic
> ...




check your lower ball joint.


----------

